# Microsoft 'Zephyr' Xbox360 manifests itself as black Xbox360



## zekrahminator (Feb 9, 2007)

Whether or not this thing comes with a 65nm CPU is unclear. However, it will come with a bunch of other features that the 'Zephyr' was rumored to have. Australian retailers should have, by the time that the PS3 is available to PAL territories, a $750 AUD black Xbox360. This Xbox360 will have an HDMI port, a 120GB hard drive, and a shiny black controller. It may be possible to get just the hard drive as an add on for existing Xbox360's later. The device will ship for $749 AUD ($585/£299/€449). 

The Register's interpretation of how this black Xbox360 may look:




*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 9, 2007)

$600 seems like a lot for a new coat of paint, larger hard drive (that is pretty standard by now), and an hdmi port.


----------



## DaJMasta (Feb 9, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> $600 seems like a lot for a new coat of paint, larger hard drive (that is pretty standard by now), and an hdmi port.



It's pricey.... but the larger drive makes it much more attractive as a console, and the HDMI means good things for a lot of users.


If they go 65nm and the HDMI means the HD-DVD drive does more.... maybe it's worth it.


Regardless, it should look cool.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, they want you to buy another xbox360 for features that should have been implemented in the first design.  Oh wait, you don't have to buy it, right? LOL

For those who have a hdmi port begging to be used with no other feasible option, I am sure "don't have to buy it" is just a catch phrase for someone who is not sensitive to the real situation.  Nor do they have the proper scope of the matter, which mean they could just by a PS3 if they have to cough up that kind of money.

They really need to offer some sort of discount to those who where looking for this.  It doesn't effect everyone so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2007)

$600 and still less features than a PS3.  Who knows though, it might get out in the states for less, but I know I won't be going for one if it is the same price as a PS3.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 9, 2007)

Wheres the red death light?


----------



## ktr (Feb 9, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Wheres the red death light?



when your xbox breaks down, it will give you a red light (more of an orange actually). but black looks sexy!


----------



## gamer210 (Feb 9, 2007)

It looks very Nvidia-ish with that color scheme.  Next thing you know, they'll be saying it's SLI certified.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Feb 9, 2007)

ktr said:


> when your xbox breaks down, it will give you a red light (more of an orange actually). but black looks sexy!



So now three levels of consoles. We have the basic, premium, and now I guess super premium. Am I the only one who sees a correlation here to gas octane ratings? We have Xboxm 360-89 octane (basic) Xbox 360-91 octane (premium) and xbox 360-93 octane (super de duper premium.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 9, 2007)

The only way I would ever buy that...is if I could trade in my current system for at least half of the cost, if not more. It really all should have been in the original design. A HDD larger then 20GB, HD-DVD drive, and the HDMI port. The coler, well whatever.


----------



## Benpi (Feb 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> $600 and still less features than a PS3.  Who knows though, it might get out in the states for less, but I know I won't be going for one if it is the same price as a PS3.



All of your comparisons between the PS3 and the 360 are only about how many hardware features you get for the price.  For some reason I get the feeling you live in a Mini-storage unit.

- this picture is fake anyway, someone just used the 'invert colors' option in MS-paint.


----------



## Murasame (Feb 9, 2007)

Benpi said:


> - this picture is fake anyway, someone just used the 'invert colors' option in MS-paint.



True, but there has been black 360's. Bestbuy for a while had them in commercials, on there site and in advertisements. So Microsoft may have been planning this for a bit longer than we think.


----------



## kakazza (Feb 9, 2007)

NamesDontMatter said:


> So now three levels of consoles. We have the basic, premium, and now I guess super premium. Am I the only one who sees a correlation here to gas octane ratings? We have Xboxm 360-89 octane (basic) Xbox 360-91 octane (premium) and xbox 360-93 octane (super de duper premium.



I laugh at your puny gas octane ratings!
91 (very old cars use that) 95 (almost all cars use that afaik) and 98 here 


Inverted picture (left) original taken from here: http://xbox.about.com/od/xbox2/ss/xbox360pics_4.htm (right)










($585/£299/€449)
^--- hah, moar like $500, £350, €500 amirite?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2007)

Benpi said:


> All of your comparisons between the PS3 and the 360 are only about how many hardware features you get for the price.  For some reason I get the feeling you live in a Mini-storage unit.
> 
> - this picture is fake anyway, someone just used the 'invert colors' option in MS-paint.


What other kind of features are you referring to?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2007)

Considering the PS3 will probably be about £400+ (for the lowend package) when it hits the UK stores this new 360 is still a good deal.  And tbh any current 360 owner will still get a good 2nd hand price on their old system and that money could go towards the new one


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 9, 2007)

funny my console looks exactly like that console except mine has a white ring of light


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2007)

worthless. this is just M$ grubbing for money. notice a startling familiarity with what they are doing here, and what they have done with windows vista?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Benpi said:


> All of your comparisons between the PS3 and the 360 are only about how many hardware features you get for the price.  For some reason I get the feeling you live in a Mini-storage unit.
> 
> - this picture is fake anyway, someone just used the 'invert colors' option in MS-paint.



And some how I get the feeling you don't see a lot of my posts about the PS3 and Xbox360, in fact I get this feeling that this topic is the first one you have ever seen me post about the two in.  I guess you just missed all those posts I made saying Sony needs to lower the damn price because gamers aren't comparing the features of the hardware they are buying the systems that are cheaper to play games on and have the better game selections.

Also, no one ever claimed the picture was real.  In fact if you read the actual article it says it is an "interpretation of how this black Xbox360 may look".  It is more than just the 'Invert Colors' option in MS-paint too.  Notice how some of the colors are still the right color?



kakazza said:


> I laugh at your puny gas octane ratings!
> 91 (very old cars use that) 95 (almost all cars use that afaik) and 98 here



In the US it goes 87/89/91-93.  Most cars use 87 just fine.


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 9, 2007)

Whats the octane rating of petrol in europe? I know theyre always taking the piss in Top Gear.


----------



## ice91785 (Feb 9, 2007)

I could care less about the HDMI as I am not interested in HD-DVDs through my xbox and component is a-o.k. for current gen games.... (chances are you would only notice differents on rendered video sequences in games with HDMI anyway)

What i DO care about however is if that 120GB hdd will indeed be compatible with current gen xboxes and subsequently the prices of it (if sold seperately). I am scared if 20GB is $100, what if 120GB is like $300? ......Stupid proprietory crap...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2007)

You can take the 20GB Hard Drive apart and put a larger laptop SATA hard drive in it, I have seen it done.  So if it is insanely expensive for the part separately you might look into just doing that.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Feb 9, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Whats the octane rating of petrol in europe? I know theyre always taking the piss in Top Gear.



95 standard, 97/98 is our high end


----------



## ice91785 (Feb 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> You can take the 20GB Hard Drive apart and put a larger laptop SATA hard drive in it, I have seen it done.  So if it is insanely expensive for the part separately you might look into just doing that.



Do you know of a guide for this? I googled it and looked (only for about 15 seconds cuz im in a hurry) and didn't find anything fantastic. 

Also, what would XBL/microsoft do if you sign in with a "fake" hdd?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 9, 2007)

ice91785 said:


> Do you know of a guide for this? I googled it and looked (only for about 15 seconds cuz im in a hurry) and didn't find anything fantastic.
> 
> Also, what would XBL/microsoft do if you sign in with a "fake" hdd?



Unfortunately, I do not.  I saw it done early in the XBox360's life, it was more of a proof of concept thing, so who knows if it still even works.  Knowing Microsoft they will ban your account and console from XBL for using a non-Microsoft hard drive.  But there is usually always a way around these types of things, and ways to make the 3rd party hard drive look like a real Microsoft one.  Who knows, Microsoft might not even check that sort of thing, but that doesn't sound like something Microsoft would do.  Obviously I am not an expert on the subject, so hopefully there are some people out there who know more than me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 9, 2007)

I think us current 360 owners should get a trade in credit fo rthe new one. Im thinking like 60% of the cost is covered with the trade in and we only pay 40%. That would put it in the realm of the Wii if I am notmistaken.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 10, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I think us current 360 owners should get a trade in credit fo rthe new one. Im thinking like 60% of the cost is covered with the trade in and we only pay 40%. That would put it in the realm of the Wii if I am notmistaken.



If it worked out like that, then I would do it for sure. I wouldn't see a reason not to do it.


----------



## GrkPontio85 (Feb 12, 2007)

As long as the newer version has an HDMI port as well as a larger HDD I’ll be happy and willing to buy it. I’ll just trade in my xbox360 and HDD player and pay the difference with the new.

Not like I’ll be losing any money I got the Xbox as a present when it first came out.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 12, 2007)

some of us others would be though. I like the trade in credit, sell the traded in systems for a reduced amount and still make a kiling.


----------



## GrkPontio85 (Feb 12, 2007)

If the newer version of the Xbox is that expensive I assume it would also play HD DVD’s. I mean, it be pretty stupid to only add on an HDMI port as well as a larger HDD and be that expensive. I’m sure it will have something else in it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2007)

GrkPontio85 said:


> If the newer version of the Xbox is that expensive I assume it would also play HD DVD’s. I mean, it be pretty stupid to only add on an HDMI port as well as a larger HDD and be that expensive. I’m sure it will have something else in it.



Maybe the fixed the overheating issues, that would be well worth the extra price.


----------



## ice91785 (Feb 13, 2007)

GrkPontio85 said:


> If the newer version of the Xbox is that expensive I assume it would also play HD DVD’s. I mean, it be pretty stupid to only add on an HDMI port as well as a larger HDD and be that expensive. I’m sure it will have something else in it.



I don't think it will......because then they would be essentially be losing $$$ on their external HD-DVD player. But with the HDMI comes a better picture/movie-watching-experience if you are using such an external player


----------

